# Mystery Critter(s)



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

That's not insect damage. '****? rat? some kind of rodent?


----------



## baseballjunkie6 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you. A friend of mine suggested squirrel? I have a lot of squirrel around here. I discarded all of my bird feeders when they started multiplying. I also have had a few moles in the past but I didn't think moles left the ground. Of course you know it would only happen after I paid thousands to have the exterior painted. :vs_mad:


----------

